# First Kitless



## walshjp17 (Sep 18, 2018)

I made this kitless pen (my first) at the Mid-Ohio Valley Pen Turners Gathering (MOVPTG) last weekend with the expert help of Brandon Steele.  The Blank is from Tim McKenzie's Diamond Cast collection and was inspired by Rozetta Hahn's posting of a Hubble Space Telescope photo of a distant galaxy, far, far away.  The section is one of Tim's Diamond Cast Slimline blanks.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 18, 2018)

Great work.


----------



## TG Design (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

